# Videos of the Gaul and Artic Ranger



## GrampianWarrior (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,, while doing some research I came apon these 2 videos that might be of interest to X trawlermen , those interested in the fate of the Gaul or model makers , many might of allready seen them , but anyway if you want to watch the Ranger fishing and working iceland in the 1970s and the enquiry and model testing of the Gaul here they are,, you will find them on my channel on Veoh TV a free video website the link is below, 


http://www.veoh.com/channels/MichaelReid1979


----------

